# Boundaries for barn boarders?



## Rutiwettingen (Aug 8, 2014)

A person at that barn which I board at had asked if he could use my horse in a two month summer camp lesson three days a week. Three specific days. I find out that he lets people ride my horse anyways. , also people I never ok'd or met. Two people fell off, and I didn't hear about it for three weeks. The other day I showed up and horse's mane was cut and had a shaved bridle path about seven inches long. I asked what happened? I never cut or shave my horse. He didn't seem to think it was a big deal to cut and shave my horse. What do you think?:-(


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Get out. Now!! This is not a good situation at all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Yeah, I would say the same.


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

^^^ agreed ^^^

Talk about messing up the training on your horse....did you even give the OK for the first rides? If so, NEVER do that again. Those people who fell off could sue you.

I'd be LIVID!


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

and that's just what you know about.

Where's the BO in all of this? I think this speaks volumes about the place.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Absolutely not OK. I'd be packing up my horse and moving out ASAP.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

You paid for board. I hope you've received financial compensation for the use of your horse. It's time to move as you don't know what else is going on and it's not worth the stress.


----------



## ChevysMyBoy (Jan 2, 2013)

Get out or seriously talk them and bring legal action because he is using your horse when you didn't give him permission. My BO used chevy for the first 3 months of ownership before I found out and told the owner it needed to stop or we were leaving. I would be beyond livid if that was my horse. I would definitely threaten legal action with them.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I would leave, without notice, that is totally crazy unacceptable.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

As soon as you finish reading my post, please starting looking for a new place with the intent of moving immediately.

Good luck.


----------



## HadleyBug (Jul 10, 2014)

Oh, livid would not even be the word for how angry I would be. Demand reimbursement for the usage of your horse. Tell him him how absolutely unacceptable it is. It is your horse. Nobody should lay a finger on YOUR horse unless you want them to. And who knows what else they are doing to your horse. 

Demand money for usage of your horse and for however many months he has been using your horse without permission, demand your board back or some sort of compensation. The fact that the BO would even let that happen is just a huge shout of "GET OUT." That is crazy.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

ha.. if someone had ever touched my horse, half the neighbourhood would have heard me.
Move. Move Now. Find another barn and leave. Tell the BO you are leaving , as he/she has allowed your horse to be used without your express WRITTEN permission.
Your horse could have been doped etc.


----------



## Emma2003 (Jan 9, 2014)

If someone I knew and approved of wanted to ride my horse that often, I would expect them to pay for at least half of her upkeep for the agreed upon period. After all he is, presumably, enjoying riding your horse and benefitting from the camp and should compensate you for it. 

As far as him allowing other people to ride your horse and trimming any part of it without your permission is disprespectful and unacceptable. If he want's to do stuff like that, he needs to get his own horse. I would let him know this and he can accept it or not. If you haven't already, let the BO know who, if anyone, is allowed to ride your horse if you are not there. If things don't improve, I would move. Hopefully, you live in an area where there are a few facilities to choose from.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

I hope you have it in writing that the barn take on all risks if any body gets hurt other wise yes they can sue you as will and the lawyer will cost you and do you have in writing what they could do with your horse what would happen if your got hurt or sick who pay for the vet and care these thing are not cheap


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

I forgot welcome to the forum


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Come on now! Cutting someone else's horse's mane is way beyond "entitlement"!!! Get out there now, like yesterday!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

First, hair will grow back, so although I'd be miffed about it, the angry mob with torches and pitchforks need to ramp it down about 20 notches. 

Second, your post is rather unclear. Did the BO use the horse ONLY those 3 days a week you authorized? If so, then you really have no reason to pitch a fit. 

Third, if you got nothing in writing that's on you, and you as the horse owner are liable for any physical injuries sustained by verbally authorized riders.

You don't get to scream, 'UNFAIR!!!' unless you had a written, signed contract with the complete terms spelled out, and the BO deliberately violated the terms.

All that being said, I would have already moved my horse.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm with Speed. This is what I got out of the OP.

The OP gave permission for her horse to be used for a summer camp program.

As a result, people ride her horse.

People she doesn't know ride her horse. 

Perhaps she thought the counselor would be the only one riding the horse? Although to me, "summer camp house" implies that multiple strangers would ride the horse.

People fell off the horse, and she wasn't told. 

Her horse's bridle path was cut, likely to make it easier to use the horse as a camp horse.

OP: You cannot give permission for others to use your horse and then get upset about it. Do not give permission for your horse to be used by others. There's nothing wrong with saying no.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

I would move my horse if I were you. I just assume the worst and I figure after speaking to the barn owner and expressing my feelings, things would not be the same after that and things could take a turn for the worst.

Going forward, specify with great detail what things entail before you agree to them, and do get them in writing. _I'm_ not saying you're in the wrong but I think these are good ideas no matter what, no matter how buddy-buddy you are with your barn owner or anyone else. It's not like letting someone borrow a pencil and getting it back half as tall as it was before. This is your HORSE. And you just never know.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

So another boarder is running a summer camp out of the barn where you board? Or is this the BO? To let someone use your horse without ANY compensation is just silly, and asking for issues, IMO.

Were the folks riding "campers"? If so, you really have no complaint. That is what you said they could do. I do hope you were smart enough to either get your own liability insurance or be named on theirs, 

I would be pretty unhappy if someone took it upon themselves to cut my horses mane…..and a 7 inch bridle path ls pretty long, IMO.

I would move-unless you can get the BO to make sure this person does not use your horse any longer, which may be difficult.


----------

